# [H0] "Snap-tite" buildings



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello,
Where can I find H0 "snap-tite" building?
Because I'm not very good with the glue. I put more glue on my fingers than anywhere else.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Old Bandit said:


> Hello,
> Where can I find H0 "snap-tite" building?
> Because I'm not very good with the glue. I put more glue on my fingers than anywhere else.



Plasticville does a lot of snap together structures...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old Bandit said:


> Hello,
> Where can I find H0 "snap-tite" building?
> Because I'm not very good with the glue. I put more glue on my fingers than anywhere else.


Your fingers shouldn't be anywhere near the model. Clamp the parts together and use a needle applicator or microbrush to apply the cement.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Something like "Faller Expert 170492" glue has a "needle" applicator that keeps the glue away from your fingers...


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for all your replies.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I use tamiya super thin cement. I think that’s how to spell the brand name anyway. It welds the plastic together so it’s a good inconspicuous bond. Clamps do help though


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I have some faller needle glue I guess we'll call it and the needle plugged up completely.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I use Testors and apply with the little brunch that’s built into the cap….no clogging issue….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I concur with CTValley. Even a bit of junk wire or narrow scrap sprue will do, doesn’t need to be fancy or costly. Raid the spice rack for toothpicks?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

OilValleyRy said:


> Raid the spice rack for toothpicks?











The Doctor's BrushPicks Interdental Toothpicks | 120-Picks per pack | (6-Pack) : Health & Household


Buy The Doctor's BrushPicks Interdental Toothpicks | 120-Picks per pack | (6-Pack) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow. $14.60? For glue applicators? 
You can get a box of toothpicks at Kroger etc for 80 cents to $1.50. I’ll stick with those & put the other $13 in my gas tank.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I prefer them over wood toothpicks for... you know... toothpicks. Or in my case, teethpicks... for now anyway.

YMMV for after teethpick use.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I just use this stuff: https://www.amazon.com/Testors-3507...ds=testors+model+cement&qid=1651627352&sr=8-6

Comes with it's own needle applicator, right on the bottle.

I know what Stumpy means about wooden toothpicks, though. I find that the cement tends to wick up the rough surface of the toothpick rather than flowing onto the model.


----------

